# Odds and ends



## Otterhound (Jan 20, 2020)

Needed something to get things off of the floor . You know , odds and ends . So this is what I dug up . The Red Breasted Merganser is a carving done by a local friend that I received as a gift .

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2020)

Dang nice crotch piece!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice! Would’ve been tempted to put a spline or dovetail key across that crack, but it may not be necessary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## djg (Jan 20, 2020)

I agree beautiful piece. How stable is it on those legs? Specifically the bench. What's the joint construction like? Only reason I ask is I have a similar project to do.


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 20, 2020)

djg said:


> I agree beautiful piece. How stable is it on those legs? Specifically the bench. What's the joint construction like? Only reason I ask is I have a similar project to do.


Very stable with 3 legs . I glued blocks to the legs and screwed them to the top . All walnut . Very simple stuff . The wood came from the tree in my avatar . 
In reply to DKMD . These , yes there are/were more , are airdrie and very stable . No need for splines or dovetails . Most of those items are bling anyway and do little or nothing regarding structural importance .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 23, 2020)

Just to help me understand the legs have a block attached and those are screwed into the top? I'm sorry buy I really can't figure out how people attach legs to slabs. I've got some walnut crotch piece in the shed I'd love to make into tables for my children. Can you do a photo of the underside? The table is beautiful and the Red Breasted Merganser is really nice. Not a bird we have in these parts so it's nice to see one. It looks like an oil finish? Whatever it is I love it, keeps the wood looking like wood, not plastic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Otterhound (Jan 23, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Just to help me understand the legs have a block attached and those are screwed into the top? I'm sorry buy I really can't figure out how people attach legs to slabs. I've got some walnut crotch piece in the shed I'd love to make into tables for my children. Can you do a photo of the underside? The table is beautiful and the Red Breasted Merganser is really nice. Not a bird we have in these parts so it's nice to see one. It looks like an oil finish? Whatever it is I love it, keeps the wood looking like wood, not plastic.


No pic of the underside should be needed . I glued blocks of walnut to each leg at one end of their long side . The blocks were then drilled to accept wood screws and then the top was drilled through those holes to the proper depth . Screws were installed through this holes . Everything is blind from above . Waterlox finish . On the paint on the Merganser . It is acrylic . Whitey has been doing decoys for a very long time and is quite good at doing them . He still refuses to do either a King Eider or a Black Swan . Here's another of his carvings .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 24, 2020)

Beautiful table and carvings. I have a similar sized slab I’ve been wanting to do similarly. Mines been air drying over 10 years...should be ready! Gotta decide if needs flattened and then sanded, which will require a jig to rout it rough then put thru sander


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 24, 2020)

I did nothing more than running a belt sander over it to get it close and then chased it with a palm sander and finer paper . I only did this to the top side .


----------

